
Radio Amateur to Lose License as Part of Enforcement Case Settlement - amingilani
https://qrznow.com/radio-amateur-to-lose-license-as-part-of-enforcement-case-settlement/
======
londons_explore
After getting caught and interviewed, he did it again. What a fool.

